# Smashed Thermometer!



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

By accident I broke the floating thermometer in the water while doing a water change. Luckily it was only the bottom part and I managed to remove the glass pieces and the actual thermometer is still intact, but some of the black balls got into the gravel. 

What are the black balls made of and is it safe to leave them in the gravel? 
Should I throw everything out? I have removed the Betta for now.

Thanks.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Depending on your thermometer's manufacture date, the black balls are just steel weights. You'll probably want to get a magnet to remove them, they'll start to rust in a matter of hours.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had my oscars smashed two glass therometers before! and i mean pieces.. took forever to find all the glass pieces... even today.. i am more than certain that many parts are still left somewhere in the gravel, but no one seem to be affected!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Depending on your thermometer's manufacture date, the black balls are just steel weights. You'll probably want to get a magnet to remove them, they'll start to rust in a matter of hours.


I was thinking it may be lead, but I will try the magnet! Hopefully I am wrong. It was made by Marina and I just got it 2 months ago.

Thanks.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember many of our plants are tied down with lead weights. Fish have different toxicities to substances than we do.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a thermomter smash like that. Never had any problem with the balls being in the tank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you contact Hagen and ask about the balls? I think they're probably neither iron nor lead, but even if they are they're not likely a problem. 

I broke an old mercury thermometre last week. Fortunately, on the floor and not in the tank.

How is your noisy Eclipse coming? I thought of you last night because after a water change my 12 gallon Eclipse was roaring. I tightened the impeller holder and it quieted down. That Eclipse likes the impeller to be tightly secured, but I have a tendency to leave them slightly loose because I can't pry the impeller case off if I push it all the way in. I find that's especially a problem on the 6 gallon.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The metal balls from the thermometer won't be any problem in the sand. It doesn't matter if they are lead or iron.. Neither will dissolve into the water in any amount. Iron rust is nearly inert in water; it neither helps plants nor harms fish. Those tiny balls, if lead, would still be tiny balls for several years.
The iron supplements added to planted tanks are in a chelated form that will dissolve and are usable by plants, not metallic iron or iron oxide ( rust )


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

oh I hate it when those things break. Thats why I now use digital. There only like $10 and have no glass to break!


----------

